# Found fly rod/reel



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Buddy found fly rod and reel downriver on road smashed. Think van horn or vreeland. Anyone missing one

tony


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like the Huron river steelhead fishery finally broke their spirit and they monkey stomped their rod and reel tossed it out the window.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Yet another story of mankind's soul being destroyed by the Huron River. R.I.P. Flyrod and Reel. Condolences to the gentleman or gentle woman who finally had enough. Medication could have pulled you through those tough times in the life of a Huron River angler. It certainly has helped me.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

NEVER put your rod on top of your vehicle while you get out of your waders, vest, and stow your gear. Learn this lesson the easy way, instead of the hard way.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

The same goes for your nice pair of Sunglasses.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Or a coffee when you drive a white vehicle


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Also, watch those rod tips. I broke a Lamiglas a month back in the bed of my buddy's truck. We were jumping around from spot to spot, on the way to one of them he forgot to secure the bed cover. The cover came slamming down taking my rod with it. First rod I've broken in 25 years.


----------

